# Dark Angels vs Tau - 1850 pt Army List



## helixis (Sep 3, 2015)

*-HQ-*

Company Master - artificer armour - Bolt Gun, Relic Blade, Shroud of Heroes - [130]

*-Elites-*

2x Dreadnought Squadrons w/ 3 Dreads each

1st squad - twin-linked lascannon, Missile Launcher all three [375]

2nd squad - multi-melta, missile launcher all three [330]

*Troops*

Tactical Squad - 4x tac marines w/ one missile launcher, sergeant w/ bolt and chain sword
w/ 1 razorback w/ twin-linked assault cannon
[160]

Tactical Squad - 4x tac marines w/ one missile launcher, sergeant w/ bolt and chain sword
w/ 1 razorback w/ twin-linked assault cannon and storm bolter
[165]

Tactical Squad - 4x tac marines w/ one grav cannon w/ gravamp, sergeant w/ bolt and chain sword
w/ 1 razorback w/ twin-linked lascannon and storm bolter
[185]

Tactical Squad - 4x tac marines w/ one grav cannon w/ gravamp, sergeant w/ bolt and chain sword
w/ 1 razorback w/ twin-linked lascannon and storm bolter
[185]

*Fast Attack*

2x Ravenwing darktalon [320]

*Heavy*

Nothing

I am going up against multiple different armies, but will be playing against tau full crysis suit army the most. I believe he may be adding broadsides and a riptide.

Necron and imperial guard armies the second most. Please give suggestions and or advice on this army or fighting against those armies. I am new to warhammer 40k playing against seasoned players. If there is anything I should change or anything I am doing wrong flat out please give advice. Also if you think something should be changed, give detailed information as to why. Thanks.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Welcome to Heresy! As a footnote to getting more views on your list, there are army-specific forum pages (Space Marine Army Lists) for you to post on.

As for your list, have you given any thought to playing 10 man Tactical squads broken into combat squads, leaving your heavy weapon selection backfield and bringing an assault weapon to the front? Your heavy weapons inside a transport with no firing point are pretty useless until the turn after you disembark (snap shots as you move to get out), putting assault weapons inside the vehicles mean they're firing at full capacity upon exiting. Plus leaving your heavy weapons backfield will help capitalize on your range since chasing Crisis suits is a fool's errand. It would mean you have two less tanks in your army, but those points add up pretty fast.


----------



## helixis (Sep 3, 2015)

So I should change to

2x, 10-man tac squads w/ a heavy bolter and a flamer
inside drop pods with deathwind launchers[410]

and add a devastator squad with 2 lascannons and 2 missle launchers inside a razorback with plas/las and a hunter killer missile.[255]

Would this work or were you thinking something else?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Hmm. I'm usually pretty reserved in suggesting units since I can't really know what the person posting actually owns/is able to proxy. Running with the ideas you just generated:



helixis said:


> 2x, 10-man tac squads w/ a heavy bolter and a flamer
> inside drop pods with deathwind launchers[410]


Drop Pods are my favourite thing ever, though in this list putting down Tactical marines might not be the most tactically sound. This is kinda the idea though: a 10 man squad in whatever transport you like, deploying 5 men on the table with the heavy weapon and deploying 5 men with the sergeant and assault weapon in the transport.



helixis said:


> add a devastator squad with 2 lascannons and 2 missle launchers inside a razorback with plas/las and a hunter killer missile.[255]


If you really want to put Devastator squads with only two heavy weapons on the table, why not use Rhinos? You could shoot those two weapons out of the top hatch while protecting your marines, though depending on your terrain available for games they might just be better in Ruins and the points for transports spent elsewhere (more weapons for your devastators!).


----------



## helixis (Sep 3, 2015)

I never actually looked at the rhino or firing points, ha ha. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

No worries k:

By all means post up new versions of the list as you see changes you want to make. When you say you're new to 40k do you mean that you are building a prospective army or do you have a collection going?


----------



## helixis (Sep 3, 2015)

I bought an Eldar army and I am putting together a list to purchase next month. I have been playing for about 1-2 months now.


----------

